
CAPPORT Architecture - CaliforniaKarl
https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-ietf-capport-architecture/
======
thecopy
This seems to me as a protocol to replace the current way of handling "Accept
terms and conditions to get access to the internet" in public wireless
networks. Currently this is done with HTTP MITM.

~~~
michaelmior
It's about time. As HSTS is becoming more prevalent, these "legitimate" MITM
techniques don't work nearly as well.

------
merlincorey
Captive Portal architecture standardization, apparently.

It SHALL be IP layer or higher, so it can work with any physical medium.

